# Festplatte und USB Sticks ausgeben getrennt



## walerka (4. Februar 2021)

ich brauche hilfe,
ich will getrennt ausgeben Festplatten und USB Sticks
es soll ungefähr so aussehen


```
Festplatten
sda            Samsung .....    300Gb
sdb            Fujitsu. ......       500Gb

USB
sdc         Fujitsu .........    15Gb
```

device.model,size


----------



## Zvoni (5. Februar 2021)

Uhmmm?

lshw
hwinfo
lsusb
lsblk

16 Commands to Check Hardware Information on Linux


----------

